# How to beat the High Elves with the warriors of Chaos (I have no clue)



## Nipolian

I am playing the high elves for the first time as the warriors and i need help thinking of what to put in because they always attack first and there units eather have a lot of atacks or very high weapon skill and strenth he should be able to do alot damige on my warriors:alcoholic:


----------



## Tim/Steve

Um.. no.
HE do always strike first and do tend towords high WS (though nothing too bad) but their strength is pretty awful. With your warriors you should be having 2+ saves, which should be plenty to bring you through pretty much any fight. Spearmen pump out a lot of attacks (a 5*4 block would do 16 if they have a champion) but at S3 your T and arour will laugh at them. White Lions are S6 but will only get about 6 attacks (and you should then shread them in return) and swordmasters have 2A each but are only S5 (so your save is still a 4+)... they'll be nasty but not insurmountable. The nasty things are phoenix guard... they are only 1A and S4 but their 4+ ward means they are very hard to kill, they should hold almost any unit until more elves can charge into the flank.

HE normally rely on magic, RBTs or dragons to do their damage (more so against high T or low AS enemies) so while knights may suffer (lore of metal and/or RBT in the flank would be pretty lethal) warriors should have the SCR and resilience to take what the elves can throw and still bash them on the head... even better is that HE are very expensive, they wont have more then 2 fully ranked up special units on the board (WoC should laugh at core units... they have no AS modifiers at all). Even dragon princes arent going to do too much to you- keep forcing your way forward as fast as you can and you are likely to rip them to pieces... advance slowly and you give more chance for the magic/shooting of the elves to take effect.


----------



## Nipolian

That sounds good the only problem is that he uses his great eagles to fly behind you within the 6 or 8 I forget so you cant march slowing my movement down to a crall. there is no point in terning to face him because i will not reach and if he wanted to he would have already charged my in the rear. during this hole time i am being shot at like crazy so when i finaly do get there my army would be all but intacked! and then with the already weekend units even his spear men will have no trouble fending of evan chosens! I have seen it happen multipul times. 
PS feel free to use this stratigy it can easly be adapted for most armys. I am sorry to say i was the one that told him about it!:angry::alcoholic:


----------



## maddermax

Nipolian said:


> That sounds good the only problem is that he uses his great eagles to fly behind you within the 6 or 8 I forget so you cant march slowing my movement down to a crall. there is no point in terning to face him because i will not reach and if he wanted to he would have already charged my in the rear. during this hole time i am being shot at like crazy so when i finaly do get there my army would be all but intacked! and then with the already weekend units even his spear men will have no trouble fending of evan chosens! I have seen it happen multipul times.
> PS feel free to use this stratigy it can easly be adapted for most armys. I am sorry to say i was the one that told him about it!:angry::alcoholic:


March blocking is a decent strategy for flying units, but there are ways to counter it. A small unit of maurader hoursemen or even warhounds should be able to keep an eagle at bay, or a unit behind your important units, so if the eagle tries to march block, you just counter charge it.

If you're getting shot to death, there are a few tricks you can use to get your guys in alive. Cheap mauraders screening your units, some magic items, the mark of nurgle, all things like that. 

Meanwhile, even a block of 15 spearmen shouldn't kill more than one of your Warriors a turn, unless you're really unlucky. Your warriors should slaughter quite a few of them in return. His sword masters and white lions are your main problems, but even they can be mastered. 

Someone who knows more about chaos can tell you more, but there are ways.


----------



## Tim/Steve

screening units in front are the way unless he gets onto hills... if he is on hills then he can just shoot over them anyway (and if you arent going slanesh [?] then you'll take panic checks when they flee through).
March blocking and pelting with magic/shooting is a great comboand is exactly what I try to do... maddermax has the right end of the stick: just have a couple of units of marauder horsemen with flails behind your main line (like 12" behind) and angles/shread so that if that eagle comes behind your line it'll be charged... if you can get the maurauders to cover your flanks the eagle really cant do much.

It sounds like you are facing 3 RBTs and an eagle (if you play at 2K) which really shouldnt be doing that much damage to you: RBT volley should average 1.3 kills vs warriors at short range and solid shot should only kill 1.2 on average.... even losing 4 warriors a turn really should not be that scary. Archers should be pretty useless since you still get your 3+ save.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles

mark of nurgle is your friend on this one man, it helps with the arrow problem AND makes those nasty special units a little less nasty, I have 4 units of chaos hounds(5 strong) that have one purpose....screen for my units while heading right for warmachine crews. they usually never make it BUT every shot directed at that 30 pt unit is one less shot against that 220 pt unit just begging to get across the field and crunch some elves. a sorceror or 3 may help as well.


----------

